# Need Plasma TV console repaired



## maverick214 (Dec 19, 2007)

For starters, can you tell us the make and model of your television? You are using the term "lift". I'm not entirely sure what that is. Do you mean a pedestal or mount?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2008)

I apologize for not giving sufficient information. I had been reading a thread referring to a similar problem and neglected to realize that everyone wasn't on the same page. It is a a Flat screen Panansonic TH-42Pxx77U but it could be any brand TV. The TV cabinet is one in which the TV is on a lift apparatus and when the remote is pressed it raises or descends behind the cabinet through an opening in the cabinet top. When the control is pressed, the segmented "arm" which holds the TV platform moves from a flat position (when the TV is down) to a 80 degree position when the TV is in an up position.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Try the manufacturer?

http://www.liftmytv.com/Information-Service.htm


Not sure if they will sell just the parts or not.


Drop me a line if you have probelms getting satisfaction from them, as I might be able to help you get a replacement for that product.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The TV is lying flat in the cabinet, is that correct? That is not good for a Plasma set, due to the glass is very fragile, and is weak on the face. Personally, I would put the base on the set, and set it on a stand, not use the lift, unless it was a LCD set inside.


----------



## keyser soze (May 28, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the TV is upright and the lift raises it and lowers it. There is no damage to the set with this system. That's what we mean when we say "lift" at the shop at least. 

There are a ton of these things rolling out right now and they are getting quite cheap. The ones we spec are $4k-$6k _without_ a cabinet. 

If the manufacturer can't provide parts and a schematic then you are out of a lift and will need to replace it.


----------

